# New Dapple doe



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I've been holding back on posting pics on this girl because shes not technically mine yet... but we've sorta had a deposit on her since early january  Hoping I didn't get too blinded by her color. Shes a little on the finer boned side, but looks similarly built to Dolly. I was wanting to cross her with Copy Cat, I think they will make some nice heavier kids. Was hoping for some opinions on her because I was offered her half sister too who looks to be built the same. Both are makers mark grandaughters, who happens to be grandsire of my favorite doe here, so you can see my added temptation.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's a beauty! Congrats! :stars:

And even if she's a little leaner...crossing her onto a heavier buck you should be able to get some very nice kids from her. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like her where do you keep finding all these dappled does LOL


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Just very quietly stalking farms Roger... jk found her on craigslist in my daily obsession of searching "boer" in every state around me lol.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

she looks like a beauty to me!! Congrats I think she is a fine purchase. Even better when she can be crossed w/your hunkahunka buck! :laugh: 

To me she looks tall too--that will mean to me, that her width will come along later. I see many that if they are tall they don't widen out until they slow down growing upwards.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Dolly is the same way, shes like a bean pole. Her momma is really wide and short though, so I have confidence she'll fill out nicely.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You really do like to travel don't you. I am on craigslist every day also but I only look closely around me. I don't look into Michigan or Illinois, I go just a little into Ohio and almost to the bottom of the state.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Can't say I do, but here aren't too many breeders around me.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow they are both really cute!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thats the same doe freedomstar, just younger pics at the top


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is gorgeous....and thick :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL I got smart and checked CL in the states around us--that is how I found China Doll. However...after a 4hr drive both ways I was told by my husband that we are NOT driving anyfarther than 2 and 1/2 miles to get a goat again--lol!!! Little does he know............ :laugh:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

My husband is usually the one that drives to get all the goats I pick out lol. Someone normally has to stay home to take care of the farm, and I get too sleepy in the car so he goes. He just hasn't learned to say no when I show him pictures of something I found  
So you think I should get the sister too if she still seems as nice? Waiting on some better pics of her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Stunning! I never see goats like that on craigslist anywhere near us  I did find a breeder in about an hour and a half away that advertised kids being born this month, I am very curious what they want for their dappled kids.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I think she'll cross great with copy cat! I'll take her sister if you don't want her  Is she 100% or percentage?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK not to be negative but you wanted opinions if I had to pick her apart there is something about her rump I just don't like. Its a little steep and her hips are higher then her shoulders but I find alot of my kids start that way and level out as they grow. It would be nice if she was a little wider but that is just me picking her apart. I have been blinded by the color so I am trying to help out. I would still get her I think.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Roger. Yea I think she should grow out of the higher rump, I see if more in the younger pic of her. So hard to tell what babies are going to look like all grown up!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I totally agree. Thats another reason why you need to see their parents and think hard about it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

One day I am getting a dapple...one day...LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

One day I am getting one that fits into my program


----------

